# Concussion leads to social anxiety disorder?



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/columns/story?columnist=crasnick_jerry&id=5513306

I read this article on espn.com a few days ago, it's about 3 MLB players,(strangely, all are Canadians) Corey Koskie, Justin Morneau, and Jason Bay. 
Koskie is retired, due to a concussion, while Morneau and Bay have been out due to post-concussion problems.
I was reading this article and was shocked when I suddenly came across this:



> If Koskie can take a smidge of credit for helping to heighten awareness of the dangers of concussions, he'll take that as a legacy.
> 
> In hindsight, he probably erred by trying to come back too quickly from his concussion. Koskie worked out a week after the incident, and now recalls that "I felt like I got hit by a Mack Truck.'' Over the next two years, he visited the Mayo Clinic, talked to neurologists, psychologists and an array of other specialists, and doggedly searched for answers.
> 
> ...


This kinda floored me because I can remember being 10 or 11 years old and getting an undiagnosed concussion while playing with my next door neighbor. I smashed my head very hard on some ice while skating, saw some serious stars, and was out for a few seconds. The next year or two after this, I started having a hard time fitting into a specific social group at school. I was still friendly with people but...I never really connected with anybody because of my awkwardness and now I'm wondering if I didn't severely mess my brain up when I was 10.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I suppose when the brain takes such a massive impact, it would not be unexpected for there to be some kind of damage caused. I guess in some cases that damage could be related to issues like these, amongst many possible others.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hit my head at the bottom of a pool once, too. Interesting.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah? Awesome. Television taught me the cure is to hit head on something again

brb


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I was dropped on my head as a baby! Awesome!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually it was years later when the SA kicked in.....or was that my other personality :troll.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

This week I went to a lecture on concussions in sports by a US Ski and Snowboard teams doc who happened to mention this article. It was a very interesting talk with the latest research.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

That is a little weird. When I was a baby, I fell off the couch and landed on my head which caused a mild concussion, and I've had SA all my life. It's an interesting theory to think about, at least.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Those symptoms sound like a normal concussion to me. Confusion is one of them, which would explain the "feeling lost in crowds" part. Probably over-stimulation.


----------



## dearagony (Sep 13, 2010)

Makes sense. I've had about 3 concussions in my life. When I was about 7 or 8, I had a pretty severe one. I don't really remember having SA before then either.


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

I was dropped on my head when I was a baby, too. Boy, that's interesting.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn. Maybe I shouldn't have gotten into that fight, lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i've dealt with multiple concussion as a young teenager.... Doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I was climbing a slide backwards when I was a kid(typical me) and I fell onto the concrete ground and hit my head and passed out, I don't think it had any effect on me though other than a few points of iq loss lol.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I've had a few. My brother had a pretty severe one when he was young and his personality changed drastically. The change in his personalty didn't happen til his later teens though.


----------

